# New Discus



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Recently added a rose red, hi-body super eruption, penang eruption, yellow white, red white, mercury, and deep blue to my discus collection (have two Eheim 2080s running in the tank). Moved the wild discus to another tank along with the pigeon and orange that I am selling. Hoping to set up another (larger) tank of discus soon! I should get a new camera!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice collection and those discus are happy with other inhabitants......thanks for updating yr tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great Joseph. Glad to see you back keeping discus again. I need to stop by one day to check them out.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice group you have going...tank looks great!!!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! i am hoping to get another tank and get more discus. just have to find one now.


----------

